
Obama Administration Supports Privacy-Invasive “Cybersecurity” Bill - jeo1234
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/08/obama-administration-supports-privacy-invasive-cybersecurity-bills
======
ZoeZoeBee
I suppose when they talked about Transparency what they really meant was
they'd be able to see everything you do.

------
walshie4
For those also getting 503'd

[https://web.archive.org/web/20150821123901/https://www.eff.o...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150821123901/https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/08/obama-
administration-supports-privacy-invasive-cybersecurity-bills)

~~~
SarahofGaia
You, my good fellow, are awesome. :)

------
fweespeech
Its pretty clear at this point that every Western government wants to be able
to spy on its own citizens as thoroughly as possible while dressing it up as
'security'.

It is really quite sad how obviously transparent it is yet most people are
indifferent. :/

~~~
TodPunk
Well, it /is/ "security" in their sense of the word. It isn't very /good/
security or very /effective/ but it's goal is indeed what it is claiming. They
don't desire totalitarianism or anything.

Remember that a controlling government is a byproduct of giving governments
control, not the actual goal of any individual or group within government (who
merely want control to do a different thing). Nobody wants to be a bad guy,
they genuinely think this is helpful. The road to hell and all that.

~~~
Jowen19o
Which is why it is our responsibility as citizens to limit the government's
control.

------
orionblastar
I think the Windows 10 privacy issues are going to become common in modern
operating systems if they haven't already.

It is going to give governments back door access into what we do online and
what things we look at on the Internet and how we communicate with others.

All it takes are some operating system updates to install the NSA backdoor if
there isn't already one there anyway.

In order to secure the Internet, this bill has to have the government spy on
its citizens to make sure they aren't doing anything wrong.

------
1971genocide
Many people who use the internet see themselves as global citizens.

The idea of a modern nation state exists due to the weakening of religion and
tribalism and creation of nationalism.

The internet is very threatening to nationalistic values - just like
scientific thinking was to religion - and a weakening of nationalism is the
ultimate threat to all world government.

~~~
nickff
"War is the health of the State."

[http://fair-use.org/randolph-bourne/the-state/](http://fair-use.org/randolph-
bourne/the-state/)

------
bendertherobott
Where is the outrage? All I see is passive acceptance or indifference.

~~~
ionised
Most people don't understand exactly what is happening or even that bills like
these might be passed.

Imagine trying to educate the average, non-IT field citizen about the
technology used in the NSA/GCHQ programs we learned of during the Snowden
leaks.

It's an insurmountable task.

------
th0waway
Transparency for thee but not for me...

